# Magic Coconuts



## alwayshopeful (Aug 16, 2011)

So recentley I heard that a some people have found coconut oil or macarroons to help they're IBS-D syptoms. Has anyone else heard of this? I've decided to give it a try and i'll keep you posted on how it turn out.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I've mostly heard of it being reported for Crohn's disease rather than IBS-D, but it is a tasty and low risk thing to try.The theory is about the fat in the coconut, so may be why an oil can work as well as the cookies.


----------



## alwayshopeful (Aug 16, 2011)

I just went and got some macarroons today and am thinking about getting the oil. We'll see how it works, hoping for the best!


----------



## XXXBerto55 (May 4, 2010)

Kathleen M. said:


> I've mostly heard of it being reported for Crohn's disease rather than IBS-D, but it is a tasty and low risk thing to try.The theory is about the fat in the coconut, so may be why an oil can work as well as the cookies.


Not what I was thinking when I clicked on the thread title.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

If the latest theory is on the right lines regarding IBS being possibly to do with inflammation then i dont see how coconut oil could do any real damage when taken in the same way as used for crohns disease?


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Do a bit of research. Coconut water was used in WWII as IV fluid--directly from the coconut, it's that close to plasma. Also, it's anti-microbial/fungal/parasitic as well as having anti-inflammatory properties. You can use the oil as a rub for sore muscles, instead of body lotions, you can heat it to high temps w/o harming its properties. I've been using it for quite some time, no adverse effects to report. It may be hard when cool, but melts at your touch. Also, it's been shown to lower cholesterol and BP. Again, do some research and see what you learn (make sure it's a reputable source; dr sources are not always.)


----------



## whitescarf (Jul 11, 2011)

I read that coconut oil/products make D worse. Confusing.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

I am on the low-FODMAP diet, and coconut meat is off my list. I, too have read great things about coconut oil and currently I'm trying a spoonful a day.


----------



## alwayshopeful (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey guys,i've been eating one macaroon in the morning and one at night for 5 days now and I have noticed a difference. When I go to the bathroom it's a lot more solid than it has been since I got IBS-D. I also feel better throughout the day. I have little to no urges which I used to have a big probem with. I'm going to order some coconut oil and see how that works out because I don't want the extra calories the cookies give. Hopefully this positive reaction keeps up


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

whitescarf said:


> I read that coconut oil/products make D worse. Confusing.


 I only heard this for people taking lots of it but not in moderate amounts.Also i think it might apply more to unripe coconuts rather than ripened ones or vice versa.


----------

